# Who is into hotsauce?!



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

For me Franks Hot Sauce is the way to go. Make sure its the origional not the bufflao wing one. I have been enjoying the amazing taste of franks hotsauce for years now and It isnt the hottest sauce out there but it has the most flavor!What does everyone else like?


----------



## SmokeyTheKid (Aug 23, 2007)

I like a good hot sauce. One of my favorites is a little bottle called Datil'Doit Devil Drops. It's a scotch bonnett pepper - very tasty.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> For me Franks Hot Sauce is the way to go. Make sure its the origional not the bufflao wing one. I have been enjoying the amazing taste of franks hotsauce for years now and It isnt the hottest sauce out there but it has the most flavor!What does everyone else like?


Haven't tried a whole bunch of different ones, but Frank's is the standard in my house. We have Texas Pete and Tabasco as well, but Frank's is the:dr


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Cholula


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Shaggy sent me DA BOMB torture sauce a while back and I still enjoy inflicting pain on myself from time to time! I also like Texas Pete's HOTTER hot sauce and Tabasco Habanero! mmmmm:dr


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

My son is 8 and puts hot sauce on everything. I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Lately, I have been using Bufalo Chipotle Hot Sauce.
http://www.mexgrocer.com/brand-bufalo.html


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Tabasco Chipotle is great on BBQ . Arizona Gunslinger is one of my favorites . Franks is the regular for wings and Buffalo chicken salad in my house . When my eldest daughter was about 3-4 years old she saw me eating a bag of Blairs Death Habanero BBQ potato chips , she asked , I let her have one , she kept coming back for more , loves them . Next part of story , I had a bag of these same chips at work , shared them with the guys I work with , after they each had 1 chip they all were complaing ,"man thy are hot" "why would you eat something like that" , basicly whining about the heat from the chips . So I told them my 3 year old little girl only thinks they are spicy , not hot and loves them . It got real quiet after that statement . She's 8 now and still loves the "spicy stuff" . Basicaly I like hot sauce , have one for every type of food I eat .


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Franks is the go-to ho sauce, i love that stuff & put it on everything. Franks and Texas Pete are so good. 

Best/Hottest hot sauce i've ever had was a little something my Panamanian neighbor cooked up for me....It was soo good and soo hot. Couldn't use too much at one. Gave it to me in a snapple bottle & i begged for the recipe but she wouldn't give it up haha


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I used to be heavily into hot sauce and would try every new bottle I came across. Over the years I've narrowed it down to a handful that I always have on the table -- a giant bottle of Frank's (perfect for sandwiches as it isn't too hot), a giant bottle of Tabasco (used to live in NOLA so it's a given), a giant bottle of Tapatio (my favorite Mexican-style hot sauce), and a small bottle of Cholula (another Mexican-style that isn't as hot).

Great now I'm hungry for a fried Halibut sandwich covered in slaw and Franks'.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I really enjoy having a bottle, or two, or three of hot sauce around. I use Tabasco for soups and eggs and such. For Mexican food I like Tabasco Chipotle hot sauce or Smart Ass hot sauce.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm a Tabasco man myself. I do some of the others but find it hard to beat the original Tabasco for day-to-day usage.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Love hot sauce...

Grace's Jamaican Extra Hot and Sriracha "Rooster" Sauce are my favorites...

Runners up: , Trappey's, Cholula, Tapatio


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

in the army we put hot sauce or tobasco on everything to make it go down.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I like Texas Pete® myself.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I cant wait to try some of the sauces mentioned ere


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Blair's (too many to list), Habanero 750, Da Bomb Final Answer, Mad Dog's 357 Magnum, Mad Dog's Revenge, Da bomb Ground Zero, Da Bomb Beyond Insanity, Dave's Insanity, Endorphine Rush, Satan's Blood, etc. These are only a few I have open sitting in my fridge. The bottom shelf is dedicated to hot sauce. Then I have a collection that will NOT be opened which include Blair's A.M. collection, Caldera, and a couple of other Blair's reserves. Other companies, I have discontinued bottles, a rare Voo Doo, Joe Perry's Barnyard Brew Signed and numbered, and I am one in a few around that carries the entire NFL Hot Sauce Harry's collection, they do not sell the set and it is discontinued. I don't want to sound arrogant or a snob, but I see this thread on a hobby that is dear to me. Do I love hot sauce, probably more than cigars.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

One of my favorites is a sauce that is made in Jamaica called "Pickapeppa" (it has a parrot on the label). It looks (and tastes a little) like A1 sauce, but with a little more heat. Fantastic stuff on chili, burgers or steak! I love hot sauces but if they're too hot all you get is pain and no flavor. Damn! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Texas Pete here too!! Done some trades with Mikey2o2 for it!! yuummmmmyyy


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

My wife hates it when I cook with Mongolian Fire Oil.....:ss


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Hot sauce lover here! I've got quite a few sauces... I had some Gumbo shop stuff the other day that was really good.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i picked up the texas petes today.....maybe try it tomorrow in the stew that wife has planned


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Cajun Power Spicy Garlic Pepper Sauce!!! Some heat, mostly taste!


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I like different sauces for different dishes. My usual sauces are Bufalo, Chalula, Valentina, & Schlotzky's


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Reading what many here are into, I will recommend an awesome sauce. I have used this on everything from pizza to burritos, incredible amount of flavor and just the right amount of hot for the flavors this thing has: Holy Chipotle.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I forgot about Tabasco Chipotle. When the gang wants to go out for a fast food burger I try to steer them to Fatburger since there's always a bottle on every table. That stuff is great on a big, greasy burger.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

I buy Frank's by the gallon. I kid you not, the gallon. My local BJ's carries it.


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

The spicer the foood the better. :chkFranks is standard at my house!!!! Thanks for the mention of your favorites going to try a few of the ones mentioned here.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like hot sauce. Tabasco, Texas Pete's and Dave's Insanity Sauce. I have a Datil pepper plant out back that I plan on making some kind of sauce with the peppers.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Texas Pete here too!! Done some trades with Mikey2o2 for it!! yuummmmmyyy


When you run out we'll trade again!!:tu:ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> When you run out we'll trade again!!:tu:ss


Thats a deal!!! Would rather have traded with you in person last month!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Thats a deal!!! Would rather have traded with you in person last month!!


I know...didn't mean to stand you up and break your heart.:ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> I know...didn't mean to stand you up and break your heart.:ss


You may not have meant to but you did!!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I recently got a 6 pack of Dave's Gourmet sauces. So far, the Hurtin' Habanero has been my favorite. The Insanity sauce is a bit much, but I did grow resistant to it to a degree (no pun intended).


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I like many of the ones already mentioned, but doesn't anyone else like SriRacha? It is great on almost anything.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I've never heard of Franks.

I like spicy so long as there’s flavor not just heat, scotch bonnet chilis have a lot of heat but not much flavor, at least not a flavor I care for.

Around here it’s Pamana sweet chili sauce from Thailand or Tapatío, and that which I make.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone been to Firehouse Subs?
They have a nice selection to spice up your sammywich.
I had a ncie meatball sub last time and tried levels 4,6,9,9+
Only the 9+ made me pause before taking another hit.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

After visiting Thailand in the 80’s, my perception of hot changed.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> Anyone been to Firehouse Subs?
> They have a nice selection to spice up your sammywich.
> I had a ncie meatball sub last time and tried levels 4,6,9,9+
> Only the 9+ made me pause before taking another hit.


I love Firehouse Subs and they definitely have some serious hot sauces and even one you have to sign a waiver to buy.

This stuff is also good....


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

floydpink said:


> This stuff is also good....


Teehee. I love some of the names of hotsauces. Especially ones that have nothing to do with it being a sauce. Pretty sure if have seen "Asses in space" hot sauce...or maybe that was produced by Vivid?


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I love hot sauces, tabasco's "heat" has no real affect on me, but i do like the vinegary flavor it provides.

for wings i love texas pete and/or Frank's red hot, if i want to make it extremely hot i throw in some dried aji chombo pepper flakes, i go between that stuff and sriracha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sriracha

for you guys into hot sauce this stuff is awesome and kind of garlicy.

i probably have over a dozen hot sauces on hand at any given time, i think it adds so much to just about any meal.

i love going to firehouse subs not only because of their excellent subs but almost exclusively because of their hot sauce collection. oddly enough flavor wise one of my favorites is the chipotle made by Cheech Marin, not too hot but excellent.

next time you want to try a sauce try the "mad dog 357" that stuff is nuclear.


----------



## valachi (Jan 2, 2008)

JAK said:


> I like many of the ones already mentioned, but doesn't anyone else like SriRacha? It is great on almost anything.


I love to put SriRacha on mac and cheese specificially. I find that the dish decides the sauce. Cholula on anything mexican, I have a sauce from the vigin islands the I got on vacation one year called Jerome's hot sauce that is good for "smoky" type dishes, and my general go-to sauce is Ring-of-Fire habanero. Very tasty, fresh flavor just the right amount of kick.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I don't usually go for the extremely hot stuff. My standard is Frank's.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

hotreds said:


> Cajun Power Spicy Garlic Pepper Sauce!!! Some heat, mostly taste!


This stuff makes the easiest and tastiest pulled pork in a crock pot!

Try it sometime.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

SR Mike said:


> Da bomb Ground Zero


I ate 2 straight tablespoons of this shyte on a $30 bet at a party once... I still can't smell it without going weak in the stomach. I did a little of thisu 8 times in the driveway, and then passed out for a few hours. When I woke up I felt fine, but as soon as I was on my feet the pain was back 110%. My face went numb, I couldn't smell anything for 2 days, and about 3 weeks later I tried putting some Tapatio on a quesadilla... BIG mistake. Felt like somebody took a sledgehammer to my gut...

Don't get me wrong, I'm fully recovered, and put hot sauce on just about everything I eat. My favorites would be Tapatio, SriRacha, and Tabasco Chipotle. I like all the other Tabasco variants (especially habanero and original) but none pack as much flavor as their chipotle. I've probably got about 7-10 open bottles of various sauces at any given time. I'm going to have to try and find some of this Texas Pete stuff. Can anybody recommend a chain store that I'd be able to find a bottle in?


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

JAK said:


> I like many of the ones already mentioned, but doesn't anyone else like SriRacha? It is great on almost anything.


I forgot about that one since it's hiding in the fridge. I use it instead of cocktail sauce for fried shrimp, clams, and oysters. Garlicky heat rules.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Ivory Tower said:


> I recently got a 6 pack of Dave's Gourmet sauces. So far, the Hurtin' Habanero has been my favorite. The Insanity sauce is a bit much, but I did grow resistant to it to a degree (no pun intended).


I finished up one of those 6 packs some time ago, and the Insanity sauce had barely been touched in 2+ years! I usually add no more than two drops at a time, mostly to other sauces or salsas. It's a ton of heat, but not nearly as tasty as other habanero sauce. My current favorite sauce is called Hot Chocolate, made with Congo Chocolate habanero peppers.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I use to make my own hot sauce and hickory smoke hab powder. I didn't make any last year plan on getting back into this year. I just received my seeds last week.

I have limited space to grow this year, but I may try and get some space on a friends farm.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Never met a bottle of hot sauce I didn't like...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

im more into growing my own hot chili's... drying them fresh, for whole use, or powders =]
( heads up... any one need any kick your ass dried peppers just ask :tu )


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> im more into growing my own hot chili's... drying them fresh, for whole use, or powders =]
> ( heads up... any one need any kick your ass dried peppers just ask :tu )


I'm looking to create a spice rub pretty soon here, and I may be requesting your services...


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

JAK said:


> I like many of the ones already mentioned, but doesn't anyone else like SriRacha? It is great on almost anything.


I love this on french fries! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

This is my favorite, but it's more a paste than a sauce.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gochujang


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> This is my favorite, but it's more a paste than a sauce.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gochujang


Looks like interesting stuff Ji! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

it's what I grew up on it.. it's good mixed in with just plain white rice, fish. spices up noodles.

It's not super hot, a little sweet hot... just goodness


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Dave's Insanity hot sauce,


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

JMAC said:


> I love this on french fries! :tu


Ever tried it on pizza? It's sublime!


----------



## Curdjr (Feb 22, 2008)

El Yucateco Green and Red and Sriracha. You will pray that the water splashes up the next morning.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> I'm looking to create a spice rub pretty soon here, and I may be requesting your services...


Bring it brotha!!!! i got ya covered 

Red/Yellow Fatalii
Red Savina
Lemon Drop
Thai sun ( Green and red)
Kee No Thai
Long Red peppers

and much more.. alot of chinense powders..
Red Hab
Scotch Bonnet
Golden Hab
etc-


----------



## FishNSmoke (Jun 10, 2007)

JAK said:


> I like many of the ones already mentioned, but doesn't anyone else like SriRacha? It is great on almost anything.


I love the red rooster (SriRacha)... Smokin good on Bento.


----------

